# Canoe Gun



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I used to go up to Ontario ever spring for bear. We would hunt till about 10 am
then fish till 3pm and go back hunting till dark. We knew a guy who lost a rifle
and his gear when he flipped canoe. I decided to get a canoe gun,bought a used
Rem. 350 mag. M-600. This was back when new one was $79.95. The first week
of May that year had rivers hi and fast with the thaw. You guessed it, I flipped 
canoe, m-600 went to Davy Jone's Locker on 1st trip. I'm not happy about it,
but it could have been my Win 70 /300 H&H. It which case I would still be dragging river. My advice is get a good cheap rifle that will do the job that won't
make you cry if you lose it. I spent lot of hours in canoes, it wasn't my 1st.
rodeo. It will happen sooner or later to even the best paddler.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

That sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Can you strap it down/in the canoe?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Floating gun case...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wrap it with a bunch of cork? And add something bright so you can go after it? Though its gonna require a THROUGH cleaning.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

If you want to grab it in a hurry, what about a scabbard? Something like on an ATV? Kinda like MassilonBuckeye eluded to?


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

During my younger years I floated a local river jump shooting ducks and geese in a canoe. I always tied a rope to my gun and attached it to the canoe. Dumped the canoe many times. Pulled the canoe to the rivers edge and pulled my shotgun in with the rope. Had a good friend riding along on day and he laughed when I tied the rope onto my gun. About and hour later he was sitting on the bank crying because he just lost his dads Browning sweet sixteen to the river.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

BigV said:


> During my younger years I floated a local river jump shooting ducks and geese in a canoe. I always tied a rope to my gun and attached it to the canoe. Dumped the canoe many times. Pulled the canoe to the rivers edge and pulled my shotgun in with the rope. Had a good friend riding along on day and he laughed when I tied the rope onto my gun. About and hour later he was sitting on the bank crying because he just lost his dads Browning sweet sixteen to the river.


Your friend lost his Dad's Sweet Sixteen? Is he still alive or did his Dad kill him?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

BigV said:


> During my younger years I floated a local river jump shooting ducks and geese in a canoe. I always tied a rope to my gun and attached it to the canoe. Dumped the canoe many times. Pulled the canoe to the rivers edge and pulled my shotgun in with the rope. Had a good friend riding along on day and he laughed when I tied the rope onto my gun. About and hour later he was sitting on the bank crying because he just lost his dads Browning sweet sixteen to the river.


Where did you tie up the rope on the gun? In the trigger guard?


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Where did you tie up the rope on the gun? In the trigger guard?


Between the receiver and the butt stock.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Your friend lost his Dad's Sweet Sixteen? Is he still alive or did his Dad kill him?


We spent about 4 hours trying to find the gun the day it was lost. He was afraid to go home and tell his dad. We (along with my friends dad) went back the next day and search for another 4 hours without any luck. As it turned out, my friend took his dads gun without him knowing. I don't know what happened, but his dad was extremely PO-ed.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah, I see. Better place to tie it I guess.
and as for your friend, what luck that not only he took it without his dad knowing, but lost it. Im just as curious about buckeyebowman about your friends fate.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

lol He probably would of shot him had his son not lost the gun!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

BigV said:


> Between the receiver and the butt stock.


Naaa won't touch this..hehe 
BigV still waiting for that burger appointment.. 
Don

Pops


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Popspastime said:


> Naaa won't touch this..hehe
> BigV still waiting for that burger appointment..
> Don
> 
> Pops


I hear ya! Been really busy as of late on the train. 
Hanson Burger
sure sounds good!


----------

